# Eager for some history- Riley and My Pryde



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

So I called the adba and was told I can still get the pedigree for my bully but I need to get a supplemental transfer form since his prior owner never sent for the pedigree and filled the form out incorrectly. So I have to print the form and get in contact with the last owner to do so. Has anyone heard of and have pics possibly of the parents? Sire was Rileys Skunk and Dam was My Prydes Nikki. Any help is appreciated until I sort this thing out.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Unless they are from a kennel that post pictures online you will not find them. I didn't find anything on either.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Ok I was looking too with very limited success. I have found other my prydes and riley's but nothing under those names. 
I guess i have to await the long process. Only thing is that I won't have the slightest clue how my dogs ancestors look =\
I was hoping maybe someone knew where some of these had originated so I can get a general feel. My hopes are still there though


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I had the same problem with Dosia. His previous owner abused him and then he came to me. The breeders gave me the paperwork saying he's legally my dog but I couldn't get his ped because the previous owner would not give up the papers. He got neutered but is still a working dog and will compete in sports 

I really hope you have better luck than me, and it sounds like you will since you know the previous owner. Let us know if you find any more info.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Yea I know him. Problem is he lives in another state lol. Let's see how I make out


----------

